# Atlas track options



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, so I picked up a bunch of Atlas C80 flex and a couple of turnouts to start laying out some ideas, but after looking into Peco's turnout variety I am a little dismayed. It seems they have dozens of different turnouts as compared with Atlas. Is this really the case or am I not looking hard enough? I am going to do this first layout in Atlas with what I have and make that work for now, but is this really the case? If so I now see why so many of you have gone to Peco.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*variety is the spice of life*

Seems like it to me. The only thing Atlas has going for them are price and availability.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

John don't forget about looks  I personally like the way Atlas track looks over Peco. Ryan you summed everything up pretty good :laugh:
Now if some one some, would make something, with Kato's reliability, Atlas looks and Peco's selection, we'd all be in heaven


----------

